# Welchen 32" WQHD 144HZ Monitor? Aktuell im Besitz: C49HG90



## flavis35 (11. Juli 2018)

Hey Liebe Gamer 

Ich werde meinen 32:9 Samsung C49HG90 verkaufen und möchte mir einen 32 Zoll 144Hz 16:9 Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung kaufen.

Welchen würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? 

Meine Kriterien: 

Mindestens 144Hz
32 Zoll
WQHD
Maximal 4ms ( am liebsten 1ms )


Ich finde aktuell nur 4 Modelle die genau diese Kriterien erfüllen.

Mein Favorit bisher ist der C32HG70 Samsung, weil ich mit meinem 49 Zoll Samsung eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin.

Ich verkaufe das Monster nur wegen dem 32:9 Format. Die meisten Spiele unterstützen so ein Format leider nicht und ich Streame seit einiger zeit und ich hab damit nur Probleme.

Entweder ich hab unten und oben Schwarze Balken im Stream oder das bild wird zusammen gequetscht.

Vielen Dank


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2018)

1ms GtG kannst du vergessen, das schafft gerade mal TN knapp.
Ich find da 7. LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: VA, Reaktionszeit: bis 4ms, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, Ergonomie: höhenverstellbar Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Von denen, den Viewsonic oder Acer XZ321QU.


----------



## flavis35 (12. Juli 2018)

Alle haben 4ms bis auf der Samsung

Übrigens danke für den Link

Wieso gerade die beiden?


----------



## Lok92 (12. Juli 2018)

flavis35 schrieb:


> Wieso gerade die beiden?



Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren.^^

Ich hätte eher zum AOC Tendiert:

AOC Agon AG322QCX ab €' '448,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

AOC Agon AG322QCX mit 144 Hz im Test: Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2018)

Weil die beide nen besseres OSD haben und nen höheren Kontrast.
Btw, der Samsung hat auch 4ms.
Die 1ms ist MPRT und wird nur durch eine blur reduction erreicht.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2018)

Was gibt es denn am OSD von Samsung auszusetzen bzw. was macht dass OSD der beiden besser?
Ich finde das Samsung OSD schon recht nett, vor allem die dynmaischen Anzeige der Bildwiederholfrequenz ist was feines.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2018)

Ich rede von OSD des AOC.


----------



## flavis35 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen den Samsung und Asus entscheiden.

Samsung weil ich mit meinem C49HG90 sehr zufrieden bin und es der kleine Bruder ist.

Asus weil ich diesen schon kurzzeitig hatte bevor ich mir den Samsung Monster geholt hab.

Für Samsung spricht das HDR, obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht benutze....aber wer weiß vielleicht irgendwann bei neuen Spielen ?

Für den Asus ROG spricht die " Marke " Asus baut schon seit mehreren Jahren Gaming Monitore.

Einer von den beiden wird es werden. Ich tendiere leicht zu Samsung


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Juli 2018)

flavis35 schrieb:


> Für den Asus ROG spricht die " Marke " Asus baut schon seit mehreren Jahren Gaming Monitore.



Für Asus spricht eben nicht die "Marke". Bei Asus bekommst du für viel Geld ein hässliches Design gekürt mit Panel-Lotterie und fehlender Qualitätskontrolle.

Ich würde zum Samsung oder AOC greifen, wobei man bei ersterem beachten muss, dass er durch den Standfuß eine Tiefe von fast 40cm in Anspruch nimmt. Ein großer Schreibtisch ist also Voraussetzung
Frage an die Runde: Warum diskutiert ihr über das OSD? Seit ihr ständig da drin am rumspielen?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich bin oft im OSD.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Juli 2018)

flavis35 schrieb:


> Alle haben 4ms bis auf der Samsung
> 
> Übrigens danke für den Link
> 
> Wieso gerade die beiden?



Das sind keine 4ms gtg.

Das sind Laborwerte, welche meistens nichts mit den realen reaktionszeiten zu tun haben.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. Juli 2018)

Die Laborwerte sind die realen (GtG)-Reaktionszeiten. Die haben nicht unbedingt etwas mit den tatsächlichen Schlieren zu tun. So rum ist's richtig.  Ich würde empfehlen, auf die Reaktionszeit als Kriterium ganz zu pfeifen. 

Weil ich grad die Liste offen hab, die (höchstwarscheinlich) in der nächsten Ausgabe getestet werden, hier WQHD-32er, die brauchbar erscheinen:
	• Viewsonic XG3240
	• LG 32GK850G
	• Samsung C32HG70
	• Wortmann Terra LED 3280W
	• Agon AG322QCX
	• ASUS XG32VQ 
	• MSI AG32CQ 
	• Acer XZ1 X321QU


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2018)

Wohl eher die bestmöglichen Werte unter den besten Umständen.
Im Alltag sieht das oft ganz anders aus.


----------



## mgutt (5. September 2018)

Kann davon einer PiP? Die ich bisher nachgeschaut habe scheinen es nicht zu können?!


----------



## Apollon (17. Dezember 2019)

suche aktuell einen 32" WQHD 144HZ  preis leistungs hammer mit freesync bzw gsync kompatible jemand ne idee?


----------

